# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  يــومـ دراسيـ

## دموع الوحدة

*يـــــومـ درآسيـ*

*من هدير أوراق الخريف الراحل.. وغيوم الشتاء القادم.. أبدأ كلماتي التي طالما نقشت على أوراق ورد الربيع المنتظر..*
*أستيقظ كل يوم على صوت رنين المنبهـ .. أبدأ للأستعداد والبسمة ترتسم على شفتي تعبر عن رضايـ عن نفسي.. ثم .!!!!*
*أبدأ برش بضع قطرات من زجاجة الفرح لتعلن عن نهاية استعدادي..*
*بعد ذلك كلهـ !!!*
*استهزاء .. نقاش حآد .. ضغوطات نفسية .. تؤدي إلى اكتئاب حآد في حجيرات قلبي..*
*فأعود لمنزلي وعالمي الصغير..*
*أزيل اكسسورات السعادة وأبدلها بخواتم الحزن..*
*وأنزع فستان الرضا لأبدله بملابس الإكتئاب..*
*ثم أفتح أوراقي الوردية للكتابة عليها فلا تلبث أن تصبح كراسة سوداء بسبب الدموع التي تساقطت عليها*
*وتستمر أيامي يوما بعد يوم بعد يوم*
*وتسير الحياة وتمر بنا السنوات*
*فما بنا الآن الا ان نتمنى عودة تلك الايام التي كانت تعيسة بالنسبة لنا ..*
*عجبا منك يابني آدم عجبا.. فلا شيء يرضيك ولا شيء يقنعك*

*حروف من مقبرة الذكريات*
*بقلم/ دموع الوحدة*

----------


## نبض قلب

غآليتي دموع الوحده :: كلمآت رآئعه ذآت تنسيق أروع ..

فعلآ أيآمـ الدرآسه أيآمـ رآئعه لآتعوض ..

سلمت ِ أخيه 
دمتي 
اختكم
نبض قلب

----------


## كبرياء

*كلمآـت رآآئعهـ ..!*
*وطرح مووفق ..!*
*سلمت يمنآك ..* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 
*لاعدمـ ..* 
*كبريآء .~*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فيض رائع
يحكي قسوة الحياة 
يعطيش الله العافية

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي...*
*قفي لحظة ...*
*فلا تخلعي اكسسوارات السعادة ...*
*فهي تنتظركِ...*

*أيامٌ انطوت...*
*فلتطويها من ذاكرتك...*

*ولتبقى فقط...*
*الأيام السعيدة ....*
*ولتبدأ الدراسة بكل نشاط وسعادة ...*

*وليختفي الاكتئآب من حياتكم جميعاً...*

*ولتفتح المدرسة أبوابها على مصراعيها* 
*لاحتضانكم..*

*ودام التوفيق حليفكم بإذن الله..*

*غاليتي ..دموع الوحدة...*
*اذهلني اسلوبكِ...*
*وشدتني جمال أحرفكِ...*

*كلماتكِ مُزخرفة بعطر الورود...*
*وأحاسيسكِ رائعة هنا....*
*استمري عزيزتي..*
*نحن نطمع في المزيد...*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

*تستحقي التقييم لروعة ماقدمتي..*
*موفقة ..*

----------


## فرح

حروووف نثرتيها لنرى جمالها 
رغم القسوووه ..
اسلووووب رااائع جدا 
يشد القاااري ليتمعن بكل حرف يقراه 
دمت وداااام نبض قلمك 
دمووع الوحده
ننتظر دااائما هالابدااااع 
موفقه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

كلامك منمق باسلوب رائع وجميل
استمري في عطائك أخيتي 
فنحن ننتظر كل حرف يصقل هنا من قبل الأعضاء
أسعدك الله عزيزتي وأبدل همومك وأحزانك أفراحا
موفقة

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> غآليتي دموع الوحده :: كلمآت رآئعه ذآت تنسيق أروع ..
> 
> *تسلمي خيتووو هذا من ذوقج*
> فعلآ أيآمـ الدرآسه أيآمـ رآئعه لآتعوض ..
> *ابدا ماتعوض اني بعدني ما اتخرج واحس اشتاق للسنوات اللي راحت اتخرج ويش يصير* 
> سلمت ِ أخيه
> *الله يسلمك حياتو* 
> دمتي 
> اختكم 
> نبض قلب



 *نورتي صفحتي*

*دموع الوحدة*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *كلمآـت رآآئعهـ ..!*
> 
> *وطرح مووفق ..!*
> *سلمت يمنآك ..* 
> *يعطيك ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 
> *لاعدمـ ..* 
> 
> *كبريآء .~*



 *تسلمي خيتوو احرجتني بكلامكِ*
*الله يعافيكِ يارب*
*تسلمي على التعقيب* 

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> فيض رائع
> يحكي قسوة الحياة 
> يعطيش الله العافية



*قسوهـ الحيآآهــ*
*آآآآآه من قسوهـ الحياهـ*
*تقلبنا على جميع الصفحآآآآت...*
*وتضع الخطوط الحمرآآء على تلك الصفحات..*
*لتمنعنا من تجاوزها او معرفة ما يوجد بعدها ..*
*او تضعنا دآآآخل* 
*مضلع*
*مربع*
*متوازي مستطيلات*
*شبهـ منحرف*
*مستطيل*
*مثلث*
*لتعلمنا كيف نلاقي لنآآ الحلول..*
*ولكن هل نحن نتعلم ونستجيب لها ام نيآس ونسلم لها اقلامنا لتكت على تلك الصفحآآت ...*
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
*<<كآني قعدت اتفلست له خخخخخخخخخخ لو تاثير الرياضيات اللي فقع راسي والله مادري* 

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *غاليتي...*
> 
> *قفي لحظة ...*
> *فلا تخلعي اكسسوارات السعادة ...*
> *فهي تنتظركِ...* 
> *أيامٌ انطوت...*
> *فلتطويها من ذاكرتك...* 
> *ولتبقى فقط...*
> *الأيام السعيدة ....*
> ...



*أخيه*
*لن أخلعها .!!!!*
*ولكن هل هي حقا تنتظريني.. ؟؟؟؟*
*كل مرة البسها فيها .. تهمس لي قائلة اخلعيني ..*
*استعجب منها ..*
*واستعجب من تصرافتها*
*..*
*هذه هي الاكسووارات التي اتحلى بها..*
*وافتخر باني ارتديها..*
*ولكنها لا تلبث الا دقائق وتخلع نفسها بنفسها..*
*فينتهي كل فرح في حياتي..*
*بمجرد كلمة ساخرة او جرح يالم قلبي او موقف يبقى في ذاكرتي..*
*يفقدني توازني لبعض لحظات واعوود واجاهد..*
*وفي كل مرة القى النهاية نفسها ..*
*لماذا؟!!*
*هل لعيب في نفسي .!!*
*او مجتمعي ؟!!*
*او مَدْرَسَتِيْ*
*او مُدَرّسَتِيْ*
*لآلآ آعلم !!!!*
*كل طالب علم يقف في هذه المحطة ..*
*يبذل أقصى جهدهـ ..يصل الى اعلى مراتب التعب..*
*ولكن هل هناك من يقدر تعب تلك السآآعآآت الطويلهـ التي يقضيها بين طيات الكتب وحبر الاقلام واثر الممحاهـ ..*
*هل هناك من يقدر ..لم يكون تسطير المسطرة مائلا من شده التعب..*
*هل هناك من يقدر الحروف المبعثر هنا وهناك تبحث عن حرف يحتضنها ويقدم لها ماتحتاجه من دفء وعطف وحنان..*
*هل هناك من يقدر قطرات الحبر المتساقة على ايدينا النآآعمة التي مالبثت ان تخرج للحياهـ من كثرة الكتآبة بهما .!!!!!!* 
*الجوآآآب وبكل بساطهـ*
*لآلآلآ آحد اخيه لآلآلآ آحد*
*ومع كل هذا تريننا نجاهد ونتعب ونتقرب من هذه ونتعرف على تلك*
*ونطور في انفسنا ونتذكر ايامنا السابقة..*
*وتظل في ذاكرتنا نحن الطلآآآب بينما* 
*تنمحي كل ذكرى جميله كآآنت يوم في مخيله معلماتنا ..!!!!* 

*مشكوووورهـ اختي على التشيع مرة مرة مرة مرة شجعني كلامش*
**
*تسلمي والله هذا من ذوقج غناتوو* 
*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> حروووف نثرتيها لنرى جمالها 
> 
> رغم القسوووه ..
> اسلووووب رااائع جدا 
> يشد القاااري ليتمعن بكل حرف يقراه 
> دمت وداااام نبض قلمك 
> دمووع الوحده
> ننتظر دااائما هالابدااااع 
> 
> موفقه



 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
*تسلمي اخيه على الكلآآآم الرائع*
*نورتي الصفحة خيتو*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> كلامك منمق باسلوب رائع وجميل
> استمري في عطائك أخيتي 
> فنحن ننتظر كل حرف يصقل هنا من قبل الأعضاء
> أسعدك الله عزيزتي وأبدل همومك وأحزانك أفراحا
> موفقة



  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
*هذا من ذوقكِ خيه*
*تسلمي يآآآرب*
*جميعا*
*نورتي صفحتي*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


كلماتك  رائعة  


للدراسة معنى  في انفسنا  


لا تحرمينا جديد قلمك  


فيض  ودي لك

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> السلام عليكم 
> *وعليكم السلام*
> 
> 
> كلماتك رائعة 
> * تسلمي خيتووو هذا من ذوقك*
> 
> 
> للدراسة معنى في انفسنا 
> ...

----------


## رنيم الحب

غــــاليتي .. 
.*.دمـــوع الوحدة .*. 
كلمــــاتك رائعة ولها تأثير قوي بأسلوبك الذي يروق لي 
وأشعــر بكل همسة همستها وماتخفي وراءهـا من خوف 
وترقب القــادم 
آآآآآآآه كم أشتاق لصفوف الدراسة ولكتبٍ طالما كنت أدرسها 
وأطوي الليل وأنا مرهقة منها ..لعلي لم أجد وقت للراحة .. 
سعيت كثيـرآآ لأصل للمرتبة الرفيعة لأبني مستقبل مجهــــول 
بنيت أحـلامآآ كبيرة ... 
لكن للأسـف .. أين المجهود .. وأين الأحــلام .. ؟؟ وأين مدرستي 
ومدرساتي الرائعــــات .. تمنيت لو أرجع للحظه وأخبرهم كم أنا مشتاقة .. 
وكم هي أحــلامي وطموحاتي .. تلاشت وذهبت في أدراااج الرياح .. 
مــا أصعب الحياة .. وما أقسى الشعور باليأس ..
ومع ذلك .. الحيـاة لازالت مستمرة ..

أختـــــــــــاااه .. لاتكوني في عجالة من أمرك .. لربما ينتظرك مستقبل أروع 
ربمــا تستطيعي تحقيق أحلامك .. 
حـــاولي جاهدة لتنالي الرضا عن ذاتك .. ولاتجعلي الخوف واليأس يتسلل الى نفسك 
فأنت لاتزالين في صفوف الدراســـة .. 
ودعــواتي لك بمستقبل باهر وحياة وردية مليئة بالزهــور 
تحيــــــاااتي القلبية ..
.×.رنيـ الحب ــم .×.

----------

